# Lone Wolf & Cub Diorama (Video)



## ModelKitBuilder (Jul 17, 2009)

Please check out my new gallery video:


----------



## spideydroogy (Oct 15, 2010)

Stupendous! Great job on the video and the build up. Love the bamboo back drop.


----------



## ModelKitBuilder (Jul 17, 2009)

spideydroogy said:


> Stupendous! Great job on the video and the build up. Love the bamboo back drop.


Thank you on both!

Both the video and diorama were a lobor of love!  -Jason


----------

